# high, hard, closed cervix?



## Louise

My Cervix has been high, hard and closed since a day or so after ovulation!
At 8 dpo I started experiancing a bit of bleeding but this was only when I checked my CP- It did not psychically go on to my underwear and was not there when I wiped TMI I know.
It lasted for around 2 and a half days and has not been seen since (thank god) First the bleeding was red, then it turned to a pink-ish tinge and then slightly brown before dissapearing all together. 
My CP is still high, hard and closed and I don't know what this mean- I'm actually quite worried. My periods are ALWAYS on time (apart from when BF and I first started TTC) and I can pin point my CP to a tea (usually). Though I have only been checking my CP for 2 cycles, I am one of these people who are VERY familiar with their bodies, so regardless of if I knew what I was actually looking for, and knowing the meaning behind any of the cervical positions, I am still 100% sure that I have never felt it like this before.
Anyone got any insight for me, please?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Wobbles

My personally experience is the cervix can be high & hard right until the day you bleed Â You canÂt use this as a reliable source for pregnancy.

8dpo & spotting could indicate an implantation bleed.

Although most think we are familiar to our bodies one thing can mean 5 things and is more a note than a reliable way of detecting pregnancy as mentioned above. Problem with this in mind is you can an many of us do start paying attention to things about our body that we did not before TTC so it is really hard to tell.

You only true reliable source is a test.

What day are you on in your cycle Â How many days is your cycle?


----------



## RachieH

Hello

Well after Ovulation, typically your CP changes from High, Soft and open to
Low, Closed and Hard. So by your cervix being high, it can potentially be an indication of pregnancy - However it may just be slowly returning to its low position. What you don't say is what Day of your cycle you are on and when AF would normally be due, so its hard to say exactly what your CP should be right now?


----------



## Louise

Hey guys. Well im on cd 26, I am 12 DPO and I usually have a 30 day cycle. I am so confused, I just dont know what to think! It was the bleedin that totally threw me off, I have never had it before.


----------



## RachieH

Like Charl said the bleeding sounds typical of Implantation bleeding, which is quite common....Your high CP is a promising indication of a possible pregnancy, however its not confirmation as your CP may change over the next few days....Like most pregnancy signs/symptoms they can never confirm a pregnancy, just give you a reason to test. You will not know 100% until you to a HPT....But things are definitely sounding good.

Lotsa luck!


----------



## Louise

RachieH said:

> Like Charl said the bleeding sounds typical of Implantation bleeding, which is quite common....Your high CP is a promising indication of a possible pregnancy, however its not confirmation as your CP may change over the next few days....Like most pregnancy signs/symptoms they can never confirm a pregnancy, just give you a reason to test. You will not know 100% until you to a HPT....But things are definitely sounding good.
> 
> Lotsa luck!

does implantation usually occur like that though? I mean from what I have read online, the bleeding is normally noticable when the woman wipes after using the toilet. There has only been one case that I have read so far, where a woman has had bleeding the same as me- Im concerned I may have cut myself or something. Thanks for the replies ladies.


----------



## Wobbles

Hiya hun

How would you have cut yourself?

Implantation after you have ovulated & 8dpo could be quite promising although I wouldn't use that as confirmation until you have done a HPT :D 

Good luck when you test :dust:


----------



## RachieH

I've had implantation bleeding before that I only saw when wiping or from checking CP, so that is not uncomon at all. I had pinky red bleeding which was very minimal.
I would say 8 DPO is quite usual to have implantation bleeding as implantation averages at 7-10DOP.


----------



## Louise

Wobbles said:

> Hiya hun
> 
> How would you have cut yourself?
> 
> Implantation after you have ovulated & 8dpo could be quite promising although I wouldn't use that as confirmation until you have done a HPT :D
> 
> Good luck when you test :dust:

I have been obsessing about the position of my cervix so I have been feeling it no end and I have long nails. Mind you, they're not exactly sharp, they're kinda blunt. Some other people I spoke to claimed I may have cut myself and thats why I was bleeding- I have never had bleeding before apart from when Im on my period and to be honest with you, Im frightened. I know that sounds immature but I really am quite scared. If this test is negative, I will be panicking no end!


----------



## weestar21

good luck hun

im not up to scratch on all the TTC abrivations so not sure what yous are all talking about but from what others have said it looks good :) 

when you planning on testing?

good luck hun and im sure everything is normal

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Louise

RachieH said:

> I've had implantation bleeding before that I only saw when wiping or from checking CP, so that is not uncomon at all. I had pinky red bleeding which was very minimal.
> I would say 8 DPO is quite usual to have implantation bleeding as implantation averages at 7-10DOP.

Was your bleeding bright red to begin with, not alot though? Mine was kinda streaky, it wasn't in gushes or anything like that, it was kida mixed in with other things (if you know what I mean) Im finding this really hard to explain, I dunno why. :(


----------



## RachieH

> I have been obsessing about the position of my cervix so I have been feeling it no end and I have long nails. Mind you, they're not exactly sharp, they're kinda blunt. Some other people I spoke to claimed I may have cut myself and thats why I was bleeding- I have never had bleeding before apart from when Im on my period and to be honest with you, Im frightened. I know that sounds immature but I really am quite scared. If this test is negative, I will be panicking no end!

Its highly unlikely the blood was from cutting yourself because if that was the case, it would have been bright red blood on every occasion. I'm sure you've never bit your tongue and had pink or brown bleeding? - Its red every time and so it would be if you had scratched internally.
I can understand why you are frightened if you have never experienced any mid cycle bleeding - But even if you are not pregnant, some instances of bleeding can be due to quite halmless reasons - Such as hormone changes or old blood from ovulation spotting, rigorous sex, cervical erosion etc....

Hope this has reassured you a little


----------



## Louise

RachieH said:

> I have been obsessing about the position of my cervix so I have been feeling it no end and I have long nails. Mind you, they're not exactly sharp, they're kinda blunt. Some other people I spoke to claimed I may have cut myself and thats why I was bleeding- I have never had bleeding before apart from when Im on my period and to be honest with you, Im frightened. I know that sounds immature but I really am quite scared. If this test is negative, I will be panicking no end!
> 
> Its highly unlikely the blood was from cutting yourself because if that was the case, it would have been bright red blood on every occasion. I'm sure you've never bit your tongue and had pink or brown bleeding? - Its red every time and so it would be if you had scratched internally.
> I can understand why you are frightened if you have never experienced any mid cycle bleeding - But even if you are not pregnant, some instances of bleeding can be due to quite halmless reasons - Such as hormone changes or old blood from ovulation spotting, rigorous sex, cervical erosion etc....
> 
> Hope this has reassured you a littleClick to expand...

Thank you, I appreciate your reassurance. Im a born worrier and I panick about everything. God knows what I will be like if Im pregnant!!
The blood was red for the first few 'feels' (like I said I only saw it when checking CP), it lasted for about 2 days- after that it was more mixed it with white CM and then it turned to pink!
Thanks again,I will keep you updated on the test! x

Can I also ask, when you say you had implantation bleeding before that only showed up when checking your CP; What I am describing, does that resemble what you had?


----------



## RachieH

Louise said:

> Can I also ask, when you say you had implantation bleeding before that only showed up when checking your CP; What I am describing, does that resemble what you had?

I had a few spots of bright red blood when wiping, so I "Investigated" shall we say every time I went to the toilet and I had bright red to light pink CM over about 2 days. It was never particularly abundant. Does that sound similar to what you experienced?


----------



## Louise

well, Im pregnant!!!! :)


----------



## fluppyfrog

congratulations hun. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## Donna79x

congrat louise... when did you test 2.09am? lol


----------



## bexxie

I was just aoput to say PREGNANT as my cervix was the same in fact thats how I hadthe inkling..........woo hoo well done


----------



## Louise

Donna79x said:

> congrat louise... when did you test 2.09am? lol

I tested at around 11.45 pm lol. Went round to tell the BF who may I add was in tears lol. Taking a second test today to make sure I am not dreaming. We stayed up celebrating til like 2.30am this morning. It's exciting but at the same time its very scary! Thank you for your responses in regards to my original post, I appreciate all the help.
This site seems to be a nice place to be x


----------



## sophie

:D congrats hun!
xx


----------



## Louise

sophie said:

> :D congrats hun!
> xx

Aww thank you :)
Hey I notice you're from the midlands, so am I. What part you from? I'm in good ole Nottingham. Or maybe, NOT so good! The 6th worst place to live in britain, APPARENTLY.


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/congrats_mc.gif

Wishing you a Happy and Healthy pregnancy! - Looks like you have solved the High CP and bleeding riddle! lol


----------



## gaby

Congrats!


----------



## Louise

RachieH said:

> https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/congrats_mc.gif
> 
> Wishing you a Happy and Healthy pregnancy! - Looks like you have solved the High CP and bleeding riddle! lol

Thank you Rachael. I kinda knew I was pregnant when I first saw the bleeding at 8DPO. Im still too frightened to take another test incase its negative. I told ya, Im a worrier, Im worried I got a false positive.


----------



## sophie

Louise said:

> sophie said:
> 
> :D congrats hun!
> xx
> 
> Aww thank you :)
> Hey I notice you're from the midlands, so am I. What part you from? I'm in good ole Nottingham. Or maybe, NOT so good! The 6th worst place to live in britain, APPARENTLY.Click to expand...

 :lol: 
Im from coventry! Not such a nice place either, but its home!
x


----------



## Wobbles

bexxie said:

> I was just aoput to say PREGNANT as my cervix was the same in fact thats how I hadthe inkling..........woo hoo well done

Can't really say that Bexxie - It could get false hopes up to some people - My cervix can be high an hard up until day I bleed without a pregnancy.

BUT Louise congratulations on the BFP sweety


----------



## Iwantone!!!

Well done hunny all the best keep us updated


----------



## RachieH

Louise said:

> Thank you Rachael. I kinda knew I was pregnant when I first saw the bleeding at 8DPO. Im still too frightened to take another test incase its negative. I told ya, Im a worrier, Im worried I got a false positive.

Louise you don't get false positives - Only in very rare circumstances like you have taken certain fertility drugs or have a specific type of (rare) tumour that produces HCG- Thats how rare false positives are!

Try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy!https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/other-pregnant.gif


----------



## Louise

RachieH said:

> Louise said:
> 
> Thank you Rachael. I kinda knew I was pregnant when I first saw the bleeding at 8DPO. Im still too frightened to take another test incase its negative. I told ya, Im a worrier, Im worried I got a false positive.
> 
> Louise you don't get false positives - Only in very rare circumstances like you have taken certain fertility drugs or have a specific type of (rare) tumour that produces HCG- Thats how rare false positives are!
> 
> Try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy!https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/other-pregnant.gifClick to expand...

Try and enjoy? Try being the operative word. I'm bloody petrified.
I tested again today, I have had 3 BFP's in total. Yay!


----------



## snl41296

wow gives me hope. I just posted in the 2ww my cervix today is hard and so high I couldnt even feel it. it was a struggle just to get to it first time for that. AF is due on monday and I tested today and BFN. I am kind of giving up but you brought a tear to my eye thinking I may be....


----------



## kj2011

Hello :) 
I was looking through some posts and came across yours. I am experiencing many of the same symptoms.At 6 dpo I had implantation spotting (brown and scant, only went using the toilet). I used an EPT test at about 10 dpo in the early afternoon (blue dye +/- test) and I recieved a very very faint positive after the 2 minute wait and it looked to me almost like a waterline. I took two tests the very next day in the evening and both were negative. I'm still a couple days away from AF ( due jan. 27) and since I was curious i checked my CP which was very high and closed. Sorry if TMI but I almost couldnt even touch it it was so high! anyway I've heard this could be typical of early pregnancy and I'm just wondering if you actually ended up being pregnant?
please respond :)
baby dust to all!


----------

